# So ?????



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Gun-talk that has to do with hunting is also fine. It is best to be in the Livestock / Hunting / Fishing section (http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/) when talking about hunting. Hunting does not equal "protection from the big bad bear" or "protection from the big bad wolf", hunting means putting food on the table for your family.

In hunting we need to know how to make that killing shot ,the one that doesn't wound but dispatches the animal quickly. 
Part of that concept is accuracy but some in this form deem even this topic tabu but wait right there G---talk that has to do with hunting is fine Mmmmm. I can see not doing it in other forms but hey ,right up there it says it's ok ??????


----------

